# Graphics Adapter or Card Advice DTV2PC



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm looking to get a new office desktop and while I* don't do gaming* I do want some graphics issues to work well. While I'll primarily use this desktop for MS Office type apps, but I also want it to work with DTV2PC and also Adobe Photoshop.

I'm looking at a Dell Insprion 546 because I've enjoyed my last one. The setup comes with an *Integrated ATI Radeon HD3200 Graphics.* I'm thinking of applying my "upgrading budget" to the processor and (as opposed to the graphics card) and getting the AMD Athlon™ II X2 250 (3.0GHz, 2MB) or the AMD Athlon™ II X2 240 (2.8GHz, 2MB).

I've only had separate/PCI graphics cards in the past. Am I asking for trouble to get that integrated configuration?

Will DTV2PC work well (all the copyright issues and all)?
Will that graphics card give me distinct HDMI and DVI outputs? I ask because some day I may want the ability to surf the net from a TV thats about 12 feet away from the desktop. So I'd want to easily be able to switch the graphics output from my desktop monitor to that TV.

Any advice?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"The chip" should be fine, since the 2600 works, "but" when they're integrated, there can be driver issues, since the driver would have to come from Dell. [OK "maybe" the ATI driver would work, but this is an unknown]


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

This works perfectly for me. Cheap, and fanless!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125250&Tpk=gygabyte 4550


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

ejjames said:


> This works perfectly for me. Cheap, and fanless!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125250&Tpk=gygabyte 4550


Can that later be added to a Dell that came with the integrated card?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> Can that later be added to a Dell that came with the integrated card?


A quick look at Dell doesn't let you add/change video cards, so it looks like Dell has left out the slot needed on this model.
You would need to look at another model and see if you can "customize" it with another video card. If they give you the option to upgrade, then you can do this later yourself. If they don't [as with this model] then there simply isn't a slot on the mother board for it.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

According to Dell's service manuals, that model does have a PCI-E x16 slot (see these for motherboard diagrams - 546MT and 546ST). There are two versions of that model though - the mini-tower (546MT) and the slimmer/desktop style (546ST). The mini-tower version shouldn't be a problem to upgrade the card if you need to, but depending on the card you may have to upgrade the power supply as well - PC makers usually skimp here. The slimmer/desktop style computer will require a low-profile video card (and accompanying bracket) in addition to a possible power supply upgrade. However this model uses a smaller power supply that may not be easy to obtain. Your best best is to go with the mini-tower version, as you'll be open to a wider selection of video cards, and upgrading the power supply shouldn't be an issue. Please be aware though that although Dell no longer uses proprietary power supplies (connector wise), it isn't super clear whether it's standard ATX size (I've seen some makes where the depth is different and interferes with the CD/DVD drive).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hitokage said:


> According to Dell's service manuals, that model does have a PCI-E x16 slot (see these for motherboard diagrams - 546MT and 546ST). There are two versions of that model though - the mini-tower (546MT) and the slimmer/desktop style (546ST). The mini-tower version shouldn't be a problem to upgrade the card if you need to, but depending on the card you may have to upgrade the power supply as well - PC makers usually skimp here. The slimmer/desktop style computer will require a low-profile video card (and accompanying bracket) in addition to a possible power supply upgrade. However this model uses a smaller power supply that may not be easy to obtain. Your best best is to go with the mini-tower version, as you'll be open to a wider selection of video cards, and upgrading the power supply shouldn't be an issue. Please be aware though that although Dell no longer uses proprietary power supplies (connector wise), it isn't super clear whether it's standard ATX size (I've seen some makes where the depth is different and interferes with the CD/DVD drive).


"BE VERY CAREFUL"
The same motherboard may be used and have the PCI-E 16 socket not installed.
I have seen this before while searching for a replacement Intel motherboard with on-board video. They come in both flavors, with the same part number reference.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't speak for the Dell system but I have a system I built with that chipset and use the on board video for DirecTV2PC and it works just fine. I doubt you will have problems with the Dell system.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "BE VERY CAREFUL"
> The same motherboard may be used and have the PCI-E 16 socket not installed.
> I have seen this before while searching for a replacement Intel motherboard with on-board video. They come in both flavors, with the same part number reference.


I've seen that too, and it can be very frustrating. I did also check the specs at the Dell online store for the mini tower version, and on the Tech Specs tab it does list the same slots the service manual has - one PCI-E x16, one PCI-E x1, and two PCI. So, if one is bought and it shows-up without, he can make a fuss if the built in video chipset doesn't cut it, as it was advertised as having it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hitokage said:


> I've seen that too, and it can be very frustrating. I did also check the specs at the Dell online store for the mini tower version, and on the Tech Specs tab it does list the same slots the service manual has - one PCI-E x16, one PCI-E x1, and two PCI. So, if one is bought and it shows-up without, he can make a fuss if the built in video chipset doesn't cut it, as it was advertised as having it.


"But" wouldn't Dell have the option to pay for a Dell upgraded video card [customize this PC] if it did?
Guess I'm just scared of these "cheapest PC in town" ads.
Saw one on the HP site, that was about the same price, and even HP [in the listing for it] "kind of said" you might want to spend more. :lol:


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like I should play it safe and upgrade to an actual card.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

itzme said:


> Sounds like I should play it safe and upgrade to an actual card.


As I said I've got a computer at home with the same integrated ATI Radeon HD3200 Graphics and it works just fine for DirecTV2PC including hardware acceleration of the mpeg4 decoding. Adding a discrete video card on to a motherboard with this integrated video isn't going to help DirecTV2PC at all. I also haven't seen any driver issues with on-board video on desktops. Laptops can be tricky because of the customization that can occur there to accommodate the different form factors and power requirements but you don't see this on desktop integrated video situations.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

OK, all good info and I've digested it all and so now I'm looking at this graphics card: *256MB ATI RADEON HD 3450 (Dual DVI/ VGA /1 TV-out), full height
*

I feel sure it'll work fine with DTV2PC (right?), but now I want advice on what would be involved for me to be able to use my TV as a second, mirrored (for lack of the better term that I'm sure exists) monitor. The TV is about 10-12 feet from the PC. What kinda cable would attach to what and where? Is that what TV-out is for?

NOTE: This card would go into a whole new system then the one I originally posted.
Processors Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8400 with VT (3.0GHz, 6M, 1333MHz FSB) 
Memory 4GB DDR2 Non-ECC SDRAM,800MHz, (2 DIMM)

Thanks!


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Mirroring is also sometimes referred to as cloning between two monitors, or one monitor and TV.

Since you didn't specify who makes the card you're looking at (whether it's an ATI made card or one that just uses their chipset), I can offer what I've seen for connections from my experience with the TV only connection. If your TV has either a DVI or HDMI input you can connect to the card using one of the two DVI ports, and a DVI to DVI cable or a DVI to HDMI adapter cable as appropriate. The TV connection on the card probably comes with an adapter, and the recent cards I've had this gave connections for component video. Some of these cards you can also connect an s-video cable directly to them without an adapter, even though the card side has more pins - read the documentation for the card to see if this is the case. If your TV only has composite inputs, there are two possibilities. The first, you connect to one of the connections on the component video cable, and the other method I've seen is an adapter that connects the cable directly to the card by converting the s-video output of the card to composite video - once again be sure to check the documentation.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

This is all helpful. Knowing that my uses are going to be fairly basic (no gaming, DTV2PC, Adobe Photoshop, hooking up to a TV as second monitor, MS Office, etc), I'd love to get your input on the options that I have pasted below. Those are from Dell. I want to be cost conscience, too. I don't want to buy higher end than I need.

256MB ATI RADEON HD 3450 (Dual DVI/ VGA /1 TV-out), full height 

256MB ATI RADEON HD 3470 (Dual DP), full height 

256MB nVidia GeForce 9300 GE (Dual DVI/ VGA /1 TV-out), full height 

512MB ATI RADEON HD4670,Dual DVI/ plus single DVI VGA adapter


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I used a ATI [Asus] 3650 with 512 memory.
If I were to need another today, this would be it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102821


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I used a ATI [Asus] 3650 with 512 memory.
> If I were to need another today, this would be it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102821


I have the ASUS (EAH3450) version of this. Audio over HDMI does not work at all with the recent drivers (most recent working drivers are Catalyst 8.2). Video does not work properly with these ancient drivers.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

xyzzy42 said:


> I have the ASUS (EAH3450) version of this. Audio over HDMI does not work at all with the recent drivers (most recent working drivers are Catalyst 8.2). Video does not work properly with these ancient drivers.


To clarify for me, you're not recommending the card the VOS posted or the one I posted? Both? I asked about "256MB ATI RADEON HD 3450 (Dual DVI/ VGA /1 TV-out), full height" same thing?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

xyzzy42 said:


> I have the ASUS (EAH3450) version of this. Audio over HDMI does not work at all with the recent drivers (most recent working drivers are Catalyst 8.2). Video does not work properly with these ancient drivers.


I had to dump Asus drivers from the start.
ATI drivers and Realtek [for the ATI HDMI] have worked so much better.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> To clarify for me, you're not recommending the card the VOS posted or the one I posted? Both? I asked about "256MB ATI RADEON HD 3450 (Dual DVI/ VGA /1 TV-out), full height" same thing?


I'm sure what the problem was is Asus.
The card I linked to isn't made by Asus.
The 3450 has worked fine for many here. If in doubt, do a search for it here.


----------

